# Royal Gorge from 6,000 to 2,000



## thebog (May 25, 2013)

Thanks, David. My only other comment is that at high flows it's definitely worth doing Parkdale, too. Lots of big but low consequence water, and it's only ~45m-1hr extra water time.


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

Got the chance to run the Gorge last year at approx. 4k and I loved it. Great big water play run. You can see footage from that run here (the gorge starts at 3:45): https://vimeo.com/104938527


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

You can count the eddies at those levels on one thumb!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Really appreciate the write up. I've always wondered about different levels. I agree, 3500 feels the biggest in there.


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank for the report. It was intersting for me as it's been years since I've been there and it brought back good memories. What boats were you in? Kayaks or rafts? Did you see many other boats at the high flows?


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks everybody. Johnryan - we were in 14 foot rafts, 2 or 3 and no rafter was solo. That would not have been properly safe at the higher flows. We saw very few other boats, more kayakers than rafters.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

David, Good write up. It is always fun to experience a river at a wide range of volume. I always seem to be somewhere else during high water, have never seen the RG over 3300. Hope to be down there sometime in the next two weeks, but Clear Creek is still going and it is in my backyard.

SYOTRio


----------



## DonWP (Jun 17, 2004)

As a kayaker who has run the Gorge at multiple levels up to and above 6000cfs over a 40 year period, I find your report quite accurate with plenty of useful info. I only differ in your estimation of whether it is Class 3,4,4+ etc. At levels over 4000cfs, even though the technicality is down, that does not make it less dangerous. Flush drowning is a very real possibility due to the lack of eddies capable of assisting egress. Yes, there are some eddies, but most are moving downstream, just at a slower rate than the main current. Danger to life is a real component of any river rating system. That said, my feeling is that the Gorge, as a whole, is Class V above 4000cfs, IV+ between 2500-4000cfs, IV between 1800-2500cfs, IV- between 1200-1800cfs, and III below 1200cfs (with Sunshine and Sledge still a IV-). I have found that it is quite easy to fall into the trap of familiarity when running a section over and over and then conveying information about that section to someone who has never run it. It does feel easier to someone who knows exactly what that lateral wave or hole will do to your kayak/raft because you have experienced it many times and can adjust before you hit it. A first timer does not have that benefit, and river ratings are designed to help prepare him/her for his/her first experience. This is just my opinion, you are free to disagree and discuss. Happy paddling!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Don - You raise excellent points, and I agree with your rapid rating comments.

I should not have written, "The Gorge might typically be considered a class 3 - 4+ run". I should have phrased it as, "The Gorge includes class 3 - 4+ rapids". Thank you for your clarification. And, as a whole considering the rescue difficulty of a swim, Royal Gorge can certainly be a long, class 5 swim if something went very wrong. 

Us long time boaters do have to be aware of the risk of familiarity. We certainly don't want to become complacent and forget that rivers we've run for a long time can change at any time. it might only take one rock to fall to make a big difference.


----------

